# muito fixe esta foto



## JnAb

entiendo parte de las frases pero no comprendo las ideas de las mismas...

"uiuiuiuiui............muito fixe esta foto......!!!! 
Paxa no meu i comnta..!! 
Altamnte exe xapeu....amei!"


----------



## Vanda

JnAb said:


> entiendo parte de las frases pero no comprendo las ideas de las mismas...
> 
> "uiuiuiuiui............muito fixe esta foto......!!!!
> Paxa no meu i comnta..!!
> Altamnte exe xapeu....amei!"


 
Bienvenido Jnab, 

Fenomenal esta foto! Pasa por lo mi (blog/ scrapbook....) y comenta.
Fenomenal este sombrero. ... Me encantó!

Perdoa meu pobre espanhol. O pessoal poderá fazer uma tradução mais decente. Quis apenas dar-lhe uma idéia.


----------



## César Lasso

Hola, JnAb.

Como dice Vanda, "fixe" es "fenomenal", pero dicho de forma coloquial. Podría traducirse (al menos, hace unos años) como "chachi", "guay"... (en madrileño).

Saludos.


----------



## MOC

El mas cerca de "fixe" en España es "guay". El sentido de las frases es el que Vanda ya escribió.


----------



## Cosmic

Se você diz "guay " ninguém vai comprender na Latinoamerica . Aqui na Argentina , guay tem o senso de cuidado ! ou ameaça". Guay de te ensucies la ropa !
fenomenal fica bom.


----------



## MOC

Pois, mas eu não sabia de que zona era. Em Espanha o "guay" é usado precisamente nas mesmas situações que "fixe" em Portugal. O "fenomenal" é mais usado para algo fantástico, e apenas por isso fiz aquele comentário.
Não sabia que seria diferente na América Latina.


----------



## César Lasso

Pois, eu já tinha ideia de que não se entenderia em América ou até que poderia ter um sentido contrário. No espanhol medieval era uma exclamação de lamento e se mal não me lembro com esse sentido aparecia numa das "Coplas a la muerte de su padre", de Jorge Manrique, escritas no s. XV. Também em italiano, "guaio" (pl. "guai") tem um significado negativo.

Mas em Espanha, "guay" fica óptimo para traduzir "fixe", como bem notou o MOC.

Gostei de aprender esse uso de "guay" na Argentina, Cosmic . Eu diria para o teu exemplo «Ay de ti como te ensucies la ropa!» ou, de forma ainda mais coloquial, «Como te ensucies (la ropa), vas tú a ver...!» (leia-se com sotaque de Madrid).

Xauzinho.


----------



## kuikailer

Gracias por el link, muy interesante.

Buscaba esta palabra por "apenas um tipo fixe... mas nem sempre!!!" escrito por un portugués, en un contexto informal pero con un cierto aire de modestia (casi chulesco madrileño -si se me permite-) que lo elevaría a un nivel más culto.

Un saludo


----------



## HRODBERTH

Sou falante nativo do português, mas o do Brasil. Desta forma, jamais tinha ouvido tal termo, bem como o 'gira' que significa algo ou alguém legal, bacana. Abraços.


----------



## Istriano

_*Fixe *_é uma palavra lusitana, significa:

1. _bárbaro, guay, auténtico, debuten _(ou _legal _usado com pessoas) na Espanha:
_tipo fixe = tío legal/guay/bárbaro_

2. _bacano/a_ in Chile, Peru...

---
*Bárbaro *é a palavra mais ''global' no mundo hispanófono:
(o que não acontece com _guay, chulo, chévere, bacana_...)

Sempre pode usar palavras mais ''internacionais'' como _estupendo _ou _superbonito _hehe


----------



## HRODBERTH

Continuo a repetir: vivendo e aprendendo. No Brasil, dizemos invariavelmente 'bacanA' com plural em -s, já que se trata de um adjetivo. Mas o que há tempos era considerada uma gíria [na boca dos mais jovens], hoje não mais o é, até porque entre os jovens brasileiros de hoje há milhares de termos similares, alguns que até desconheço. Afinal, considero o português do Brasil, como uma língua continental, dadas as dimensões desse meu país tão cheio de contrastes. Forte abraço.             http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=532947


----------



## Alentugano

HRODBERTH said:


> jamais tinha ouvido tal termo, bem como o 'gira' que significa algo ou alguém legal, bacana. Abraços.


 
Você quer dizer *giro*. "Esse carro é giro (bacana, bonito)".
Só se usa _*gira*_ se a palavra a qualificar for também do género feminino, "Que menina _*gira*_!".


----------



## HRODBERTH

Não quis dizer. Eu disse errado mesmo, pois pensei que fosse 'gira' [comum de dois gêneros]  Pelo sim, pelo não, usando FIXE não tem como errar. rs Isto é, se algum dia eu tiver a oportunidade de usar tal termo em Portugal, rs Abçs


----------



## Istriano

Como se pronuncia FIXE, como FISH or como FIX?


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> Como se pronuncia FIXE, como FISH or como FIX?


 
Pronuncia-se _fiche_. Com sotaque brasileiro seria _fichi, _suponho.


----------



## HRODBERTH

O -e- e o -o- átonos finais tendem a 'subir' de timbre, assemelhando-se a -i- e -u-. Isto ocorre em qualquer lugar onde se fala o português. Talvez em Portugal, a tendência seja de quase 'sumir' de tão átono. Me chamo Roberto. Aqui no Rio de Janeiro me chamam 'Robertu', sendo os -r-s de pronúncia de herança francesa, jamais o -r- vibrado de Portugal. Voltando ao 'fixe', talvez no sul do Brasil [com forte influências hispânicas], alguns pronunciariam fixe. No Rio de Janeiro e em demais áreas, 'fixi'; Em Portugal, algo como o -e- de timbre mais fechado de muitas palavras em francês. Abçs


----------



## Edgar Soberón Torchia

Chévere es una opción para el Caribe, Centro América y la parte colombo-venezolana de Sudamérica.


----------

